
Bitcoin Company Coinbase Raising New Investment at $400M - flamingmonkey
http://recode.net/2014/11/14/bitcoin-company-coinbase-raising-new-investment-at-400-million-valuation/
======
jgalt212
So they have private FDIC-like insurance. That's good to see. Certainly in the
wake of MT Gox. However, they don't name the insurers, which I would have
liked to see.

[https://support.coinbase.com/customer/portal/articles/166237...](https://support.coinbase.com/customer/portal/articles/1662379-how-
is-coinbase-insured-)

------
savelastdance
Sounds like they're trying to desperately raise before bitcoin investment dies
down...and they might be too late already.

------
egregiouscoder
Bitcoins....

